
Swiss government adopts Threema Work as official messenger - dbrgn
https://twitter.com/ThreemaApp/status/1095675070922534912
======
dbrgn
News article (German): [https://www.inside-
it.ch/articles/53634](https://www.inside-it.ch/articles/53634)

Google Translate:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.inside-
it.ch%2Farticles%2F53634)

